# [Resolved] "Incompatible version of the RPC stub"



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

When I try to print info from a web page I am unable to do so and get a message that there is an error in the script and "Incompatable version of the RPC stub". I understand that this can be caused by a corrupt or outdated "dll" file but I am not sure how to remedy this. I am running Win 98se and IE 6. Would appreciate advice ref this.

jonuck.


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

What printer are you using?

You could try this......
I would uninstall your current drivers. Either download or use the drivers on the cd and reinstall the printer drivers.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Thank you for your response rockinmale, the printer I am using is a HP Deskjet 3820, I followed your suggestion and reinstalled the unit using the manufacturers disc but it didn't make any difference. The error message I am getting would indicate that the error is an Internet Explorer problem, I am not sure how as the program seems to work fine in every other application. The printer works fine in every other way except when I try to print from a web page. Will await all suggestions.

Jonuck.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Read this. Has fixes.

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108188


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Have tried all of the fixes suggested in your link gotrootdude, without success, I have uninstalled and reinstalled printer and downloaded the most update drivers. I still cannot print a web page info. I would like to post the error message window I am getting but I don't seem to be able to do this. Perhaps you can explain how this can be done. If I can do this it might help to suggest a resolution. 

jonuck.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

mcrepair.exe usually does it. Have you tried doing an IE Repair? Add/remove programs>Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair?

To post a screenshot, you have to capture it first. If you don't have a utility for doing that, try Alt+PrintScreen.

Then it has to be saved as a jpeg or gif, usually MSPaint can do this, but not always. Once saved as a jpeg or gif you can upload it as an attachment.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Thank you for response rollin'rog. I have tried your suggest but no luck. The bottom line of the error message reads "URL: res://c:\windows\system\SHDOCLC.DLL/preview.dlg" am I correct in thinking that my problem is in the Windows System files and not in the Internet Explorer program?. I am afraid I am just grasping at straws now.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It may be useful to have a closer look at your configuration.

Please do this:

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#det, and download 'Hijack This!'.

Unzip it, launch Hijack This, then press "Config" > "Miscellaneous Tools", and press "Generate Startuplist Log"

This will generate a text file that will list all running processes, _all_ applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.

Go to Edit > select all, copy it and post its contents here.

Also, according to Henri Leboeuf:

Several people have reported this error recently. 
This error results from installing the latest build of Windows Script Host 5.6 (dated 4/23/03). 
The latest build has a serious bug in the file dispex.dll that breaks PrintPreview, Find, and WindowsUpdates in Internet Explorer. 
If you have already installed this new build, you need to track down and replace the system file dispex.dll with the previous version.

Cheers,


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here are some 'hits' for the preview.dlg error out of my bookmarks; there are probably others in the forum's search base:

This one seems to be the most common cause:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q303360

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q303486

See also:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=44890

I'm also going to move you to the OS forum, since this is not really a "hardware" issue.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Thank you Rollin'Rog and TonyKlein for your response and I have configured all of your suggests Rollin'Rog, unfortunately without success, one thing however I am beginning to get to know my way around this Windows system. I am forwarding my startup list, courtesey of that slick utility, maybe with you more knowledgeable chaps it will throw more light on my problem.

StartupList report, 5/17/03, 4:14:11 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\DOWNLOADS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\DCFSSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NOADS\NOADS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCESSORIES\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\DOWNLOADS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Shortcut to Transparent.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Transparent\Transparent.exe

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
AtiCwd32 = Aticwd32.exe
AtiKey = Atitask.exe
Dcfssvc = C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dcfssvc.exe
Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
ccRegVfy = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
HPDJ Taskbar Utility = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb07.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
Logitech Utility = Logi_MwX.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
ccEvtMgr = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NoAds = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\NOADS\NOADS.EXE"

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 16/5/2003, 22:37:20)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET5132.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STDOLE2.TLB
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STDOLE2.TLB=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET5133.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
(no name) - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\SWFLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[ContentAuditX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONTEN~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl_v3.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37587.8169212963

[RCAirport]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\RCABAR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.rcairport.com/toolbar/rcabar.cab

[OPUCatalog Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

[QDiagHUpdateObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QDIAGH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://h30043.www3.hp.com/dj/qdiagh.cab?303

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,460 bytes
Report generated in 0.108 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Further to my thread, I do have file "dispex.dll" in my system files it is v5.6.0.8515 dated 05.05.03. Not to sure how to replace this with an earlier version, would welcome advice on this.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't see anything in your startup list to account for it, but your dispex.dll is certainly later than the XP/IE 6 version, so Tony may have hit it. I hadn't heard of the problem previously.

Here is a copy of the same version I have which is IE6 compatible. Try renaming your present one dispex.old and copying this one to same folder.

http://gamescheatscodes.com/dllaj/DISPEX.DLL


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Bingo! Rollin'Rog your older dispex.dll file did the trick and Tony was right on the money. It would be useful to post the fact that on no account use the dispex.dll v 5.6.0.8515 file. Many thanks to you guys you have resolved a nagging frustrating concern.


jonuck.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Terrific, it's a new one on me. Kudos to Tony!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Glad to hear that worked! 

It was a bit of a wild guess, as Leboeuf talks about broken PrintPreview, Find, and WindowsUpdates in Internet Explorer, not all of which I believe were the case here.

However, it ofen turns out to be the fix.


----------



## mahina (May 28, 2003)

AT LAST! i had the same problem as jonuck; i replaced my dispex.dll file and voila! thanks so much rollin' rog and tony! what a great birthday present!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome! Glad to hear that worked for you as well. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## RonGaler (May 28, 2003)

I have the same problem which I trust will be sorted thanks for the info.


----------



## PatHaave (May 30, 2003)

Rollin' Rog,
I didn't get your reply. Doesn't this thread have two pages? 
Thanks
Pat


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Pat I sent you a PM, I split the thread and continued it here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t137824/s.html


----------



## Drafty (Jun 12, 2003)

I've been having this same problem of not being able to print from the internet (IE6) and thought I'd found the answer here about replacing dispex.dll with an older version (5.6.0.6626) as per Rollin'Rog. However, I cannot get rid of the new version (5.6.0.8515) no matter what I do. If I delete it or rename it or overwrite it with the older one, it just magically comes back. How do I get rid of it? Help!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

What version of Windows are you running?

If this is Millennium have a look here:

How to Extract and Replace a Protected File in Windows Me (Q265371)


----------



## Drafty (Jun 12, 2003)

Thank you Tony. I AM using ME (I know, I know). I went to the Microsoft site and even though following their instructions about extracting using the ME start-up disk wouldn't work, while I was in dos, I was able to copy the older version of dispex.dll that I downloaded from Rollin'Rog into the windows\system directory and when I rebooted, all was fine. Thanks to all you people who help us flunkies!!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Glad to hear that worked for you!


----------



## karent (Jun 20, 2003)

I was having the same RPC problems and the dispex.dll replacement worked for me too!!! Thank you so much! 

Sure glad I found this site!


----------



## moshe pack (Jun 25, 2003)

Tony,

I was having the same problems (RPC error when attempting to print / find) with IE6.

Your comment regarding dispex.dll was the cause of my problem as well.

Thanks a lot!
- Moshe Pack


----------



## djgregstar (Jul 9, 2003)

i had that problem too and its now sorted great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jellbean777 (Jul 10, 2003)

I have read all the responses regarding the link:

http://gamescheatscodes.com/dllaj/DISPEX.DLL

so I tried to download and it asks me what I want to open this file with and gives me a list of files on my computer. also, another problem I am having is sometimes certain web sights require you to do things in a little pop up window and they do not work for me. like on mcafee when i want to update my virus protection it pops up a little box that i am to push update. then it tells me that i do appear not to be connected to the internet when i am. even the pop up ads are blank and i don't have a pop up blocker on my computer.


----------



## jellbean777 (Jul 10, 2003)

oops


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Jellbean, it would be best if you start a new topic for any complex problems.

You don't try to open that file, you must just copy it to the c:\windows\system directory to replace or overwrite the old. If you have WinME, this has to be done using a WinME startup floppy.

When you download, right click on the download url and select "save target as".


----------



## jellbean777 (Jul 10, 2003)

thank you thank you thank you, it worked!!! can i tell you i love you now or is it too soon in our relationship?


----------



## jellbean777 (Jul 10, 2003)

I checked my other problem and that is fixed now too. you have no idea how many people i ask to help me with it and you helped me. I have shed tears over this and thanks to you it is fixed. seriously, will you marry me?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hey that's cool, I can feel the warm hug from here


----------



## Mike_G_Abund (Jul 24, 2003)

THANK YOU!!!

I also have had this problem for about 3 weeks now and that fixed it

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Emi (Aug 6, 2003)

I can't thank you enough for solving this problem which I've been trying to fix since May. Windows Help site and Newsgroups suck! You guys rock! In half an hour I fixed what I spent hours trying to research on other websites. 
You have my undying gratitude.


----------



## boylemj (May 22, 2004)

I am having a problem similar to what other had posted on this board about a year ago and there seemed to have been a fix, however the file to download at http://gamescheatscodes.com/dllaj/DISPEX.DLL was no longer available. If someone could post an active link to this file that would be great. Thanks!

My problem is when I try to print info from a web page I am unable to do so and get a message that there is an error in the script and "Incompatable version of the RPC stub". I understand that this can be caused by a corrupt or outdated "dll" file but I am not sure how to remedy this. I am running Win 98se and IE 6. Would appreciate advice ref this.



Rollin' Rog said:


> I don't see anything in your startup list to account for it, but your dispex.dll is certainly later than the XP/IE 6 version, so Tony may have hit it. I hadn't heard of the problem previously.
> 
> Here is a copy of the same version I have which is IE6 compatible. Try renaming your present one dispex.old and copying this one to same folder.
> 
> http://gamescheatscodes.com/dllaj/DISPEX.DLL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The file change is not guaranteed to solve this problem, and sometimes IE must be completely removed and reinstalled, but for those who want it, here is a zipped file version 5.6.0.6626


----------



## goldbee (Jun 15, 2004)

my situation is a bit different (XP machine), even it's about IE6 can't print, script error.
line: 639
char:1
error: invalid argument
code:0
url:res://c:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll/preview.dlg


My version of dispex.dll is also 5.6.0.6626, same verson. The problem is if I logon under my name, it can print, while if I try other's account, that script error will popup. Is it weired?

I have tried Iepeers.dll, not working. 
Anyone has better idea what's wrong with IE?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You probably want to post this in the XP or Web and E-mail forum rather than here. I doubt your problem is the same.

Since it works under your profile, could it be an issue with Administrtive rights? Do the other profiles have them?


----------



## goldbee (Jun 15, 2004)

yes, the others have administrative right, I even re-create one profile, but still same.... sad.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You might try reinstalling the printer from one of the other profiles, that's about all I can think of. I don't think it's an IE problem if it works in your profile.


----------



## winks (Jun 17, 2004)

I am trying to replace the Dispex.dll file with the older version, it, tells me that I can not replace a file that is already there? Is there something about permissions that I have to be aware of? I am at work, I am not sure if the tech here has put restrictions on me computer?

Thanks!


----------



## goldbee (Jun 15, 2004)

Rollin' Rog said:


> You might try reinstalling the printer from one of the other profiles, that's about all I can think of. I don't think it's an IE problem if it works in your profile.


I did try re-install printer, but still....

Later I have to restore the system from a previous day, then it works. I know it is a solution, but just want to figure out what's happened, and later if it happens again, I can deal with it. I have checked the version of dispex.dll, iepeers.dll, they're all sames, so it could be some other DLL involved.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Goldbee: start a separate thread for the problem in the XP forum, give me a PM if you don't see a prompt response from me.

Include a HijackThis Scanlog taken at the time you are receiving the error on the profile that is receiving it. If the issue is intermittant and System Restore's correct it, then something is being installed or changed when you are online.

Unzip Hijackthis to a permanent folder of its own, run it and select Scan. Then save the log and copy/paste the results to your new thread.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

Winks: if you are using WinME you must put the file on a floppy, then use a WinME startup floppy to reach an a:> prompt

Then you can use a copy command:

copy a:\dispex.dll c:\windows\system

This will overwrite the current dll. Unfortunately this only works in a minority of circumstances in WinMe, and usually IE has to be completely ripped and reinstalled to correct the problem.

See pages 4 and 5 here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=210835&page=4&pp=20

Be sure to install an alternate browser before using IEradicator


----------



## Cali Tech (Jun 22, 2004)

I have this problem with clients around 2-3 times per week. First thing to do is update to Windows Script 5.6 (even if you have in the past, these files can easily get corrupted).Windows Script 5.6 (2000 / XP) or Windows Script 5.6 (98,ME,NT). If your still having problems go and do METHOD 2: IEPEERS.DLL. Be sure to register any .dll files your switch/change. example:start menu >> run: and type in,*regsvr32 iepeers.dll*. OR If your lucky you can resolve this issue by going to INTERNET OPTIONS >> Adavanced >> uncheck "Enable third party browser extensions."

If you've tried all these steps correctly and your still having problems, feel free to contact me. :up:


----------



## Malcolm Youd (Oct 8, 2002)

The Dispex.dll replacement worked for me as well, I have spent the last couple of days playing with this problem, many thanks.
By the way I had to download from 
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files.php/dllfiles/D/dispex.dll/download.html 
as the games site link didn't open
Thanks again


----------



## muppet17 (Jan 7, 2005)

Respect Rollin' Rog - you solved it for me.
Cheers


----------



## gypsiez (Apr 9, 2005)

Problem listed below now fixed. Hope this helps others. Wonderful Forum. Thanks so much for being here.

Here's the problem. I get an error message of incompatible version of the RPC stub when trying to install certain programs. Also the pop up window for clicking on links doesn't work or gives me an address of about:blank. I run Windows 98 SE on a computer that was originally ME. I haven't had any problems in the last year. I believe this may have started after I did some Windows, Office & IE updates. I was running IE 5.5 on this system last year but now I am running IE 6.0.2800.1106IS. Concerns about security issues are why I updated.

I have read this thread, tried reinstalling (Windows Script 5.6 for Windows 98)scr56en.exe & the Dispex.dll replacement, did the regsvr32 dispex.dll thing. And still not fixed.

Went back through the thread, found an overlooked tip from Gotrootdude. http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108188. Used the office fix. No Go. Could not use the mcrepair tool because I have Office. Then tried the Win 98 repair for oleaut32.dll. Hurray both problems instantly fixed.


----------



## SpotlightKid (Jan 29, 2006)

Rollin' Rog said:


> I don't see anything in your startup list to account for it, but your dispex.dll is certainly later than the XP/IE 6 version, so Tony may have hit it. I hadn't heard of the problem previously.
> 
> Here is a copy of the same version I have which is IE6 compatible. Try renaming your present one dispex.old and copying this one to same folder.
> 
> http://gamescheatscodes.com/dllaj/DISPEX.DLL


Thanks Tony, your wild guess worked for me too.

The link given by Rollin Rog is no longer valid but I found a version of dispex.dll dated June 2001 inside a recently downloaded 'spn56.exe' and it worked a treat.

Having spent all day installing and reinstalling IE6 sp1, I (on WIN98) only appear to have one more problem:

All text on Wikipedia pages now appears in boldface and is virtually unreadable. The wierd thing is I haven't been able to find any other sites where this is the case, but it's particularly annoying as I consult it a lot for work.

I've tried disinstalling the extra Web font packages, but to no avail.

Any idea if there's a thread that deals with this problem?

Cheers
Kid


----------



## Karambah (Feb 18, 2006)

want to add my thanks to all who pointed the way to the right fix for the IE print problem. Replacing the Dispex.dll new > old (pre 2003) works just fine. Now I can grow me hair again!

Karambah:up:


----------

